# Zara



## User93 (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh girls, I wanna talk about it! I like Zara lots. I find clothes there really cute, really trendy, plus, they are not that expensive. Sometimes they look way more expensive than they really are, if you get what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been buying clothes there since I was 16, for at least 3 years already, and 70% of my clothes were from Zara. 

The problem that I didnt wanna admit before is... I really feel the clothes lack on quality now. Did anyone else notice that? Man, my jeans lose their form and become baggy on the ass in 3 months. All the sweaters I got look messy after I wore them like 2 months, full of pellets. A coat I got there makes me look like a hobo low, hey there pellets, no form, messy look. 

The final thing was a bag! First I got a huge varnished bag there, and It became all "cracked" in 3 months. This summer I got an awesome big bag, where everything fits. It has metal all over the handle. So guess what, this metal makes my hands black, and so does my shoulder, and any light cloth. Zara was really good, but man, what happened with the quality? I was denying to see that and still went there for clother, but thats enough. Im not  rich to buy a new sweater every month. And well, I know Zara is not expensive, then why do Pull&Bear sweaters, which cost the same, last?


----------



## kittykit (Oct 17, 2008)

More than 50% of my closet is full of Zara! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I normally buy my corporate wear from there. They do have good quality ones but more pricey than the usual lines like Zara Basic and Zara TRF. I've some Zara sweaters that are 4 years old and still look good.  They've a lot fo cute stuffs for TRF but no really good quality. 

IMO Zara isn't as bad as Mango. I'm so disappointed with Mango! I started buying that brand as a teenager a decade ago, they made really good quality clothes. Now their quality is not that great anymore. I still like their jeans though. 

I only have a few summer clothes from Pull & Bear and I don't really like the quality. I've a top looks old after a wash. They're like H&M for me.

I like to shop at Vero Moda, sometimes they've pretty good stuffs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have the style I like (for work).


----------



## Lissa (Oct 17, 2008)

I have had hit or miss experiences with Zara too. I love their stuff , especially their trousers which are nice and long and well cut, but the hems always fall down within two or three wears. Also the zip on one pair came off completely the first time I wore them. Some sweaters have also lost their shape very quickly and looked old after a few washes. I got a great big hole in one underarm once, the top was fairly new. 

I always like their shoes but am worried that the heels would snap off or something, now that would be embarrassing! It is a shame as I really do love their clothes. Other items have been fine though. 

That is awful about your bag though Alibi


----------



## florabundance (Oct 17, 2008)

So true Alibi, everything i've bought from the Zara Basic (normally jumpers and tees) gets so slouchy and baggy and loses shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I'm gonna have to look into pull&bear


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a coat and jacket from Zara that I ADORE and a pair of black capris that I love but can't fit into any more. I agree with Lissa it's a hit and miss. 

I have to say I love the fact they are fast in catching up with trends and offer stylish clothes but from my experience (in Canada) all the good pieces are always snapped up and the bulk of the stuff doesn't fit me quite right or the quality can be a bit flimsy.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Oct 17, 2008)

i like their clothes but never buy much as it never looks right on
i like their jeans as they are super long and maintained great shape yet with my 2nd pair i bought that were tight around the waist when they came out of the wash their really baggy now around that area so they jst come down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love love love their shoes yet never buy any cos i never seem to have enough money and they fly out of the shops so if i go back their gone


----------



## animacani (Oct 20, 2008)

I love ZARA <333  I love their winter/fall jackets!


----------



## user79 (Oct 20, 2008)

I hate Zara, _nothing _at all in the whole store fits me. Seems like they only make clothes for smaller people. All the coats etc are like a few inches too short from my wrists, the jeans barely reach my ankles. And the quality is not that great either. Huge thumbs down.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 20, 2008)

I have never heard of Zara.  I will have to look into this.


----------



## sexysellerie (Oct 21, 2008)

I really like Zara a lot.
I've got a leather jacket which I bought...hmm...about 5 years ago and it's still super soft. I buy most of my clothes at Zara and I really like the shoes, too. I don't know any other store where you can get real leather boots/pumps for under 100 €.

But I don't buy any jeans at Zara. I think you can destroy them easily, I don't think that they fit me well and there are better ones.I find that jeans are a kind of clothes you can spend a little more money on, because how often do we wear jeans? They HAVE to fit perfectly and that for more than one season *imo*

But in general I love Zara! They have great clothes for great prices and often look like the designer clothes you can see on the runways


----------



## kittykit (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ I agree with the quality of their leather boots. I own 2 pairs and one of them was under 100€, the other one was around 130€. Got that in winter 2004 and they are still in great condition after all these years. I wear them very often in autumn, winter and early spring. I love boots!


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 21, 2008)

I heart Zara.


----------



## User93 (Oct 27, 2008)

Man I'm at least glad i'm not the only one noticing it. Florabundance, yeah, all mu sweaterf from Zara are now baggy and slouchy.. My jeans become so baggy on the ass that I look like a rapper when I'm walking around, hmmm, I believe that gives me a special chic when Im wearing heels hahaha. 

Girls I agree completely, they look really trendy, and those are things you can see on the runways! But really, here at least its an awful quality lately. Especially the story with my bag, im so frustrated...

MissChievous, I understand you cause in some shops nothing fits me! The problem is that it really does in Zara, I wish they were better.

My dresses are baggy, my bags are all damaged, sweaters look like i've been wearing them for 10 years... Damn. 

And shoes didnt last too btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking into Victoria's Secret lately.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I hate Zara, nothing at all in the whole store fits me. Seems like they only make clothes for smaller people. All the coats etc are like a few inches too short from my wrists, the jeans barely reach my ankles. And the quality is not that great either. Huge thumbs down._

 
Thank you!!
Their sizes are messed up.


----------



## miss_cinday (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my friends raved about this store so we went a couple months ago. They have good looking clothes for really good prices but the quality sucks! There were two coats I really wanted but every single one they had on the rack had at least two buttons missing. I also grabbed a pair of nice jean trousers and did a crotch check. I pulled and the seams came apart, just imagine if i was wearing that out and it did that. I will probably never buy from that store.


----------



## User93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Call it a coincidense again, but the lining of a coat I got a year ago is so wasted. First my pocket tered, I sat to mend it, and realised there is a huge hole in the lining on the back.. The same somehow happened with my friends coat. Pfff.


----------



## nunu (Nov 3, 2008)

I never find anything in Zara, i don't know why! But whenever i go to a zara store it's always so messy that it puts me off.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 3, 2008)

Their trousers are ridiculously long... as with Mango.  I need to get them shortened therefore never buy from Zara.  Mango trousers make me look fab so I am happy to fork out on tailoring. 

Zaras quality could do with improvement, their jumpers could also do with being longer!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 3, 2008)

I like their leg lengths as I'm tall but their quality is hit and miss. I've shopped there since it came to the UK when I was about 17 and I'm 27 now!! Damn...10 yrs! *faint*

I have a black trench and trousers I bought 6 yrs ago from there that still get me compliments today!


----------



## Rebe (Nov 3, 2008)

i liek zara, i have tons of clothes and  I have never had any bad experiences with any pieces at all


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone else find this store super MESSY??? I swear the one I usually go to is so messy and unorganized that I get frustrated and leave.  Theres another one downtown that seems to be a bit better though.  

I bought a wool peacoat this year and people always ask me about it and are suprised when I say I got it at Zara! It is soooo soft and looks like it was pretty spendy but if was only $100! I am so in love with that coat but I noticed the buttons are getting loose and ive only worn it for a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I havent tried much else from there, mostly because im impatient and dont like digging around!


----------



## User93 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah stores are messy! Cause well, things ARE cute and they dont cost that much. I would never dare to get inside Zara shop at the weekend or on Friday evening! No Joke!

One I was at the mall and walked in there, but there was such a crowd! And stuff actually has no time to fold and clean up stuff, I've seen so many times those girls folding a pile of sweaters carefully, or pants, or whatever, and the next minute someone came, picked an item fron down there and it became a mess already.

Also when in sale, clothes are really damaged there. I think its cause of quality, people try it on fast and are not that careful with things, but thats enough for them to get damaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tinkee-Belle, I like Zara cause well, some items there look really way more expensive than they look. Like that black coctail dress I have, a sweater, a skirt.. The problem is that for me it never ever lasts! I really wanna cry sometimes cause I like those things and really hate it when they fall apart or lose form. Also, for years I had no problem deciding where to go, I went straight to Zara and got everything there.

I wobder if it depends on the country where the cloth was fabricated.


----------



## kalice (Nov 20, 2008)

Alibi, I think their stuff is low quality where-ever it is made or distributed. the Canadian stuff is just as awful as the ones in their American stores. 

I agree. Their stuff is relatively cheap and stylish looking. But they're just starting to fall into that slippery slope as H&M (which I've vowed to never go again). The few things I got from Zara looked awesome when I first got it, but after just a couple washings, started to pill, get staticiky (sp?), and overall looked like shit. 

I plan on stop wasting money at the low quality stores and get something that will actually last me more than one season.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 20, 2008)

I cannot fit into their clothes period! I am normally a Large or X-Large... and NOTHING fits me


----------

